# Mikron F75 milling machine up and running.



## oxocube (Jun 20, 2019)

Finally got the F75 finished, took a while but acquired a *SB* *13* and that took priority as I had work for it so the *Mikron* had to go on the back burner, mounted DC motor on the side to give variable speed 0-4800rpm. Found a nice* Selecta* cast iron pedestal to mount it on and all the electrical components are contained in side the stand. Very quiet when running and cutting and so accurate for an 85 year old machine. Fitted pulley to the rear of the spindle made from a lump of Lignam  Vitae


----------



## Rooster (Jun 20, 2019)

That is a beautiful mill, nice job.


----------



## oxocube (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, lot of time and effort gone into it but luckily not alot of money, when I got it it had stood unused for 40 years in the store room of a horologist company and they purchased it new in 1933/4. Almost completely unmarked condition, no rust but every part solid with hardened grease, looked like they covered it when they put it away. It came with the original motor plate,lay shaft and flat belt pulleys but i have chosen to fit the DC drive.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 20, 2019)

Never seen anything like that before. You really scored a special piece.
Congrats.


----------



## oxocube (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, if I can work out how to upload a video I will post it working.


----------

